#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-11
<r2d2rogers> Good afternoon all
<r2d2rogers> I wonder if anyone here knows of sysadmin jobs available in central arkansas?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-12
<r2d2rogers> Yay i'm not late
<r2d2rogers> chat Night starts at 9:30 :D
<Ahmuck> ding ding
<Ahmuck> how's it going
<r2d2rogers> good, looking for a different job, but good
<johndoc> found it!
<r2d2rogers> howdy johndoc
<r2d2rogers> Ahmuck: we're two party crashers from Louisiana who each used to live in AR
<johndoc> indeed
<johndoc> whoa...what happened to everyone?
 * Ahmuck is a party crasher from Kansas
<Ahmuck> r2d2rogers: same here
<Ahmuck> well, sorta.  i'm not really looking for a new job, i've got to many already
<DoubleB> Hello all
<r2d2rogers> howdy DoubleB
<johndoc> hiya DoubleB
<startrekker> hello
<r2d2rogers> Ahmuck: funny, the guy I report to now is in Gardner
<r2d2rogers> hey startrekker
<johndoc> so what do we talk about on these chat nights on tuesdays and 9:30?
<Ahmuck> gardner ks ?
<Ahmuck> interesting
<r2d2rogers> yup
<r2d2rogers> My job changed from web programming and database work to something completly different
<r2d2rogers> I'd love to get back to sysadmin or more IT type work.
<zillah> hello all
<johndoc> zillah!
<johndoc> ...i got nothing to follow that with
<DoubleB> bangurang
<DoubleB> there that worked
<DoubleB> :P
<johndoc> there you go
<zillah> busy night?
<DoubleB> seems to be
<johndoc> since we haven't started a tech convo yet i have to tell an interesting story
<johndoc> we have an intern at my job who i am training. while driving to a service call the subject of 4chan comes up and he tells me "i have /b folder on my hard drive"
<johndoc> O.O
<DoubleB> cool so you are helping Anon.
<r2d2rogers> I might just speaking from too much reddit here, but that's somewhat disturbing.....
<johndoc> very disturbing
<zillah> DoubleB: do you much about grub?
<DoubleB> what happened?
<Ahmuck> i like grub
<zillah> i have a friend that messed up his bootloader and brought jis computer to the store
<zillah> i cant get grub reinstalled
<DoubleB> hmmm
<Ahmuck> normally i like it fresh, not fried :)
<DoubleB> from disc?
<Ahmuck> organic even
<DoubleB> lol
<zillah> lol Ahmuck
<r2d2rogers> live CD, Chroot, and sudo grub install ?
<zillah> why chroot?
<zillah> maybe thats what im missing
<johndoc> chroot...the word burns my ears
<johndoc> ...and in this instance my eyes
<Ahmuck> grub or grub2
<Ahmuck> grub can be self healing
<r2d2rogers> zillah: I might be misremembering from working on a tablet hand held
<zillah> i think it would make sense i'll definitely try
<startrekker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<zillah> ok my problem is when i use find /boot/grub/stage1 is get file not found
<DoubleB> is the hard drive fucked?
<DoubleB> that should return where grub was installed right?
<zillah> it should.  i can mount the drive and everything looks normal from what i can tell
<DoubleB> if you scroll on down in that forum post you will find this Mine was a slightly different story. I couldn't get grub to find the stage1 file or even recognize my drive. So I borrowed some knowledge I picked up while using Gentoo:
<zillah> ah ok
<DoubleB> he used sudo grub
<zillah> ill try his method tomorrow
<DoubleB> it looks like a winner to me
<johndoc> winner winner chicken dinner
<johndoc> fyi, i rarely give content...just useless filler
<DoubleB> thank the gods for the community
<zillah> ok i have another question too if anybody can suggest something
<zillah> i need a caldav client that can display calendars in seperate columns outlook style
<DoubleB> wow who needs that!
<zillah> riffel & bowlin
<DoubleB> what server os do they have?
<zillah> windows server but im trying to get them on google apps but they insist on the outlook style calendars
<DoubleB> losers
<DoubleB> :P
<DoubleB> turned up anything on searching google?
<zillah> just a bunch of forum posts about outlook
<DoubleB> shit
<DoubleB> I guess they are stuck with outlook unless they grow a pair and accept a little change
<DoubleB> :P
<zillah> thats what jennifer said too
<DoubleB> heh
<DoubleB> damn now I sound like her. #FML
<DoubleB> dammit like I am on twitter or something
<zillah> lmfao loser
<r2d2rogers> I do my tweeting in an Irssi window ;)
<zillah> hmmm ive never used that
<DoubleB> you know I have never had a fear of using new interfaces. so wtf?
<DoubleB> I cna't understand how some folks insist in the same crap.
<Ahmuck> anybody using eikga?
<startrekker> can it interface with skype?
<DoubleB> not me
<zillah> me either
<zillah> i forgot my ubuntu laptop at work :(
<Ahmuck> zillah: move to evolution
<Ahmuck> for outlook style calenders
<Ahmuck> there is also some very good open source options out there.  don't know how google works, as i've never liked their privacy issues
<zillah> its *nix only though right?
<Ahmuck> eikga?
<Ahmuck> er, sorry.  yes, some are *nix only, but many have Oss windows clients as well
<zillah> evolution
<Ahmuck> ah, sorry, no there is a windows fork, though i'm not sure how well it was supported
<Ahmuck> http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-office-outlook/
<zillah> cool thanks
<Ahmuck> http://www.spicebird.com/content/calendar-tab
<zillah> the issue i've run into with them is that they want each calendar in daily view to have its own seperate column
<Ahmuck> workweek?
<zillah> im looking at that now
<Ahmuck> well, it's lte for me.  so /me neeeeeds some real sleep
<zillah> thanks for the help
<zillah> ummm...i just now typed in google.com and got redirected to encrypted.google.com
<zillah> wtf?
<DoubleB> are they going all https on our asses?
<zillah> looks like it
<zillah> kinda cool i suppose
<DoubleB> i didn't get it
<zillah> i'm using safari, i wonder if that makes a difference
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-13
<az7> welllll... i guess i missed chat night
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-09
<Ahmuck> AR do anything?
<kwadroke> like?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-10
<az7_> we do nothing
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-11
<kwadroke> I have arrived
<kwadroke> anyone come here any more for chat night?
<kwadroke> hello?
<kwadroke> guess not
